# Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince Book & Movie



## senorita (Jun 12, 2009)

*Movie Name:* Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
*Director:* David Yates
*Writers (WGA): *Steve Kloves (screenplay); J.K. Rowling (novel)










Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince book launched before the movie. It was written by J.K. Rowling. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince is the sixth book in the Harry Potter series. This is is easily one of the better books in the Harry Potter series.

*"Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" Book Description:*
The war against Voldemort is not going well; even the Muggles have been affected. Dumbledore is absent from Hogwarts for long stretches of time, and the Order of the Phoenix has already suffered losses. And yet . . . As with all wars, life goes on. Sixth-year students learn to Apparate. Teenagers flirt and fight and fall in love. Harry receives some extraordinary help in Potions from the mysterious Half-Blood Prince. And with Dumbledore's guidance, he seeks out the full, complex story of the boy who became Lord Voldemort -- and thus finds what may be his only vulnerability.



*About the Author J. K. Rowling:*
J. K. Rowling is the author of six celebrated novels in the Harry Potter sequence. Her most recent book, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, was named an ALA Notable Book and recognized with prizes as diverse as an Anthony Award for Best Young Adult Mystery and a Best Science Fiction/Fantasy Novel Award from Disney Adventures magazine. She has also been named an Officer of the Order of the British Empire. Ms. Rowling lives in Scotland with her family.

_(Replaced links with Amazon links - Admin)_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Senorita--

thanks for the thread.  We have a Harry Potter book thread here in the Book Corner already, but no movie thread, so I'm going to move this to Not Quite Kindle and declare it open for discussion of the movie!

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got my tickets for tomorrow! I get to see HP and have a girls night out! Woo hoo! I love the HP books! The movies are so much fun and I do enjoy seeing them, but the books are just so much better!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

My husband and I have tickets for the midnight showing this evening. Woo hoo!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if we will see it at the theater. DD isn't really excited and is leaning towards waiting for the DVD release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be there at 11:45 am tomorrow.  My ticket is burning a hole in my pocket.  I can't decide whether to wear my Dumbledore hat or my McGonagall hat.  My sorting hat is too big.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looking forward to the movie, probably won't watch it for the first couple of weeks because I hate lineups and crowded theaters.


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

I would love to go to a midnight showing, but it was not to be this year. I am planning for DH1 & 2 midnight showings now! lol I got my tickets for Friday...can't wait!  I'm a little different in that I love seeing a movie with a packed house.  As long as it's not a rowdy packed house and I'm able to hear the dialog, I'm all set. 

So far I'm hearing the reviews are good. They can never be better than the books, but I've been somewhat satisfied with the movies so far. I just need the books on my Kindle!!!!! I'm ready to reread HBP and DH again, but despair at lugging those monster-sized books around, lol.

(But...even as I say that, I was just admiring the PB boxed set that either BN or Borders advertised in their newsletter today. I was actually thinking of getting it! lol Though, would love to have that trunk they had for the HB set for my copies.) 

Back to the movie... Anyone seeing it in IMAX?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

maebeMeri said:


> I would love to go to a midnight showing, but it was not to be this year. I am planning for DH1 & 2 midnight showings now! lol I got my tickets for Friday...can't wait! I'm a little different in that I love seeing a movie with a packed house. As long as it's not a rowdy packed house and I'm able to hear the dialog, I'm all set.
> 
> So far I'm hearing the reviews are good. They can never be better than the books, but I've been somewhat satisfied with the movies so far. I just need the books on my Kindle!!!!! I'm ready to reread HBP and DH again, but despair at lugging those monster-sized books around, lol.
> 
> ...


I saw GoF in IMAX, which was my first and only IMAX experience. It was great, except for the woman next to me who kept scrolling through the messages on her phone ... beep, beep, beep.

Otherwise, when I go to the first morning showing, there is never anyone there.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have tickets but a friend and I are planning on going to the 12:45 tomorrow - think we will get in?? We figured if we went an hour early for the tickets (live in a smallish town but it is summer and it is a tourist area - but the weather will be good tomorrow too)


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I saw GoF in IMAX, which was my first and only IMAX experience. It was great, except for the woman next to me who kept scrolling through the messages on her phone ... beep, beep, beep.


Oh, now that I can't stand! It's not like they don't have at least 5 ads about turning off your phones before the trailers roll...what is it that folks just don't understand Ugh. Why waste the cost of a ticket if you're not there to watch the movie?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I will take my niece sometime next week, to avoid some of the crowds. I have enjoyed the movies so far - not as much as the books, but still quite fun to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen anything about Luna's commentating the Quidditch match.  I so hope that part is in there.  It was very funny.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got back from the midnight show. I really liked the movie even if some parts I thought were important were missing like


Spoiler



the fight scene with the DA and the order or Harry seeing Ravenclaw's crown thing in the room of requirement or Albus telling Harry that Voltmort would use for the horacuxes , I also was not as happy with Harry and Ginny's kiss, it was much better in the book.


 but the movie was funny. I'm just not sure there was enough time to tell the story even if it was a long movie. I wonder how much those who haven't read the books could really understand.

Side Note: I also went all day to the theater, starting at 9 am to watch movies 1-5. It has been a long day.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but just finished the book. Oddly enough, compared to some of the earlier books, I thought HBP was surprisingly lightweight on the type of complex plotting seen in the earlier books (for example, the "mystery" of the Half Blood Prince seemed poorly realized, and only included to have SOME type of detective sleuthing like the previous books) and would therefore make for a better movie. Sad that they seem to have trimmed what little action there was even further.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The *SWEETEST* thing:
My daughter (21) works with an older woman who is mildly retarded and lives with her mother. She said to my daughter yesterday, "Mom mom is taking me to Harry Potter and she said I can bring a friend, will you be my friend?"

My daughter said she was so touched she nearly bawled in front of her coworkers. They are going tonight. My daughter is surprising her with heaps of candy.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm visiting my daughter next week so we will see the movie together as we have all the other HP movies. 
My last name is Potter. Every week at least one store clerk (when handed my credit card) will ask the dreaded question " do you know Harry?"  ... like I haven't heard that one before!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm visiting my daughter next week so we will see the movie together as we have all the other HP movies.
> My last name is Potter. Every week at least one store clerk (when handed my credit card) will ask the dreaded question " do you know Harry?" ... like I haven't heard that one before!


Well, _do _you?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I usually answer with ....."I'm not Harry's Mother"


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

went to the 12:45 showing and the theater was about half full - it was a great sunny day here so I guess everyone went to the beach.  The movie was good - my friend hasn't read the book so she enjoyed it completely - in my head I kept thinking ----- they left out this and they left out that which help explain this later -- but I still enjoyed it   Of course I have to read the book again now before I give it to my friend to read (I told her she would LOVE the book) Dang I wish it were on my Kindle - I hate the idea of holding that big thing to read it now - spoiled aren't I?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic.  I don't care what they changed or what they left out.  It was a very good adaptation of the book.  The Weasley's Wizard Wheezes set was very elaborate for the short time it was on screen, and I could have used a closer look around.  

I started crying at the opening scenes.  Actually, I started tearing up at Hedwig's theme.  

Gambon was a big surprise to me.  I do not like him at all as Dumbledore, but in this movie, he nailed Albus from beginning to end; especially in The Cave the The Lightning Struck Tower.  

Rickman was a superb as I knew he would be, from the first snap of The Daily Prophet to the Flight of the Prince.  A couple of lines were conspicuous by their absence from the last scene.  Don't call me coward and Keep your mouth shut and your mind closed.  

Tom Felton made the transition from whiny, spoiled brat to Junior Death Eater beautifully.  I was a bit nervous about that.  

Missed Luna commentating on the Quidditch Match and holding forth on the Rotfang Conspiracy, but the movie was so fascinating, I didn't realize until I had left the theater that those two scenes weren't in there.  

Dan showed an unexpected flair for comedy while under the influence of Felix Felicis.  Rupert displayed his usual brilliant comedic talents.  Emma hardly bobbed her eyebrows up and down.  

More later.  I have to take the GS to karate.  I advise the large bucket of popcorn and twice the Kleenex you think you're going to need.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> My last name is Potter. Every week at least one store clerk (when handed my credit card) will ask the dreaded question " do you know Harry?" ... like I haven't heard that one before!


A friend of mine works with a


Spoiler



Ginny Potter


. God help JKR should this woman ever get in the same room as her.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I will probably go see this one like the others


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, where was I.  

Jim Broadbent was the perfect Slughorn.  I liked how they did the scene when Albus forces him to change back from the armchair.  

The scene in the bathroom with Harry, Draco and Snape (no moaning myrtle) was pretty intense.  

I knew about the attack on the Burrow, but it still got to me.  Great pyrotechnics.  

The Kiss between Harry and Ginny was disappointing.  It was almost sisterly.  

They cut out the whole funeral, but what they did was very symbolic and moving.  

There was a lot of throat clearing and sniffling in the theater at the end.  As the credits came on, they played the music from the Twins escape from Hogwarts.  It helped to lighten the mood.  

Make that an Extra Large tub of popcorn.  I never finish the small popcorn and medium soda.  I ran out way before the movie was over.  

No major disappointments, and overall, a great movie.  The best of the series.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw it at midnight! I loved it. It seemed to have a lot more funny parts than previous movies. However, I'm slightly bummed that


Spoiler



instead of the huge showdown at the end between members of the Order/DA and the Death Eaters, it was basically just Snape b*tchslapping Harry a couple of times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Me again. There was one part that didn't make sense, but I'll put it in spoiler tags. Enter at your own risk.



Spoiler



In The Lightning Struck Tower, Harry is in a room below Albus, but he can see up the open stairs. Draco, Fenrir and the Carews (not named) are upstairs with him. Severus comes along and signals to Harry to be quiet, as if he's going upstairs to help Albus. Snape can't be sure that Harry won't interfere. He knows Harry can't ever hold back. Wouldn't you think Snape would do petrificus totalus on Harry before he went upstairs to do the dirty deed? By the way, that scene was perfect and everyone in it was perfect.



I think I have to go see the movie again next week.

Did I mention Bella? She was at her sinister best.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter loved it.
My son isn't home from seeing it yet...obviously breaking curfew.  Hmmmm.  Probably breakfast at Denny's.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> The *SWEETEST* thing:
> My daughter (21) works with an older woman who is mildly retarded and lives with her mother. She said to my daughter yesterday, "Mom mom is taking me to Harry Potter and she said I can bring a friend, will you be my friend?"
> 
> My daughter said she was so touched she nearly bawled in front of her coworkers. They are going tonight. My daughter is surprising her with heaps of candy.


That was so sweet. I hope your daughter and her friend have a great time. So nice of your daughter to join in and be a good friend


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't love it, but I didn't hate it. I laughed out loud and cried like a baby. I was entertained, yet left feeling slightly disappointed. 

Am heading home. Will post more thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> Just got back from the midnight show. I really liked the movie even if some parts I thought were important were missing like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ugh, I hate that they left out


Spoiler



Ravenclaw's diadem


. They also left


Spoiler



the locket and the mirror


 out of OotP, so I'm wondering how they're going to work those bits out in DH.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Now, correct me if I am wrong, I haven't read the book in a while, but didn't Harry have his invisibility cloak on and Dumbledore freezes him to keep him from doing anything in that scene? They really changed it a lot from what I remember. I will have to re-read the book now. I did love the movie though! The interplay with the love interests made it lighter and easier to enjoy. I will be getting this one the day it comes out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Now, correct me if I am wrong, I haven't read the book in a while, but didn't Harry have his invisibility cloak on and Dumbledore freezes him to keep him from doing anything in that scene? They really changed it a lot from what I remember. I will have to re-read the book now. I did love the movie though! The interplay with the love interests made it lighter and easier to enjoy. I will be getting this one the day it comes out.


Yes, that's the way it happened. When I saw Snape with his wand pointed at Harry, I thought he would zap Harry, but he didn't.



marianner said:


> Ugh, I hate that they left out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They'll probably just ignore it like they did the identity of The Marauders.



luvmy4brats said:


> I didn't love it, but I didn't hate it. I laughed out loud and cried like a baby. I was entertained, yet left feeling slightly disappointed.
> 
> Am heading home. Will post more thoughts tomorrow.


There were things left out that I would like to have seen. If you think about it as a whole, how much Neville was there? Not much, yet they couldn't leave him out because of his role in DH. How much Hagrid was there? Again, not much, although I did enjoy Aragog's funeral.

With Won-Won, Lav-Lav and Romilda's love potion, there had to be a lot of laughs. Rupe and Jesse Cave were wonderful.

I couldn't believe how much I cried. If they hadn't played the Twins leaving Hogwarts theme when the credits began, I would have left the theater with tears running down my face.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

On a semi-related note, anyone ever visit fmylife.com? People post short, funny anecdotes from their everyday lives that are embarrassing or cringe-worthy. I checked the site today and the top one read:

"Today, my daughter turned 11. Since she LOVES Harry Potter, I decided to write her an acceptance letter to Hogwarts. When she saw the letter, she screamed and showed me. When she found out I wrote it, she told me she hated me, started crying, and stepped on my foot. FML"

Personally I think an 11-year-old should should know the difference between fantasy and reality, but it still made me laugh.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Some of the changes they made didn't really make sense. Why did Luna find Harry instead of Tonks? Why did Flitwick meet them at the gate and not Snape? (that would have been good) Why did Harry NOT USE his invisibility cloak. Pretty stupid to have him roaming all over the place without it.

I'm going to <gasp> read the book now. Faster than listening to the audio....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Britt said:


> On a semi-related note, anyone ever visit fmylife.com? People post short, funny anecdotes from their everyday lives that are embarrassing or cringe-worthy. I checked the site today and the top one read:
> 
> "Today, my daughter turned 11. Since she LOVES Harry Potter, I decided to write her an acceptance letter to Hogwarts. When she saw the letter, she screamed and showed me. When she found out I wrote it, she told me she hated me, started crying, and stepped on my foot. FML"
> 
> Personally I think an 11-year-old should should know the difference between fantasy and reality, but it still made me laugh.


Try givesmehope.com started by Mugglenet guru, Emerson Spartz.



luvmy4brats said:


> Some of the changes they made didn't really make sense. Why did Luna find Harry instead of Tonks? Why did Flitwick meet them at the gate and not Snape? (that would have been good) Why did Harry NOT USE his invisibility cloak. Pretty stupid to have him roaming all over the place without it.
> 
> I'm going to <gasp> read the book now. Faster than listening to the audio....


I think the reason they had Luna finding Harry rather than Tonks had to do with scheduling. The only place we saw Tonks was at the Burrow.

Snape was at the gate, but not to meet Harry, of course. His purpose in the movie was to get Draco and his evil accessories past Filch.

I started reading the book at the theater while I was waiting for the movie to start. Since I knew The Other Minister wasn't going to be in the movie, I figured I was safe reading the first chapter.

The scene in the diner with the waitress was a total waste of time. I would rather spend that time in WWW with the twins.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another moment that made me cry was Slughorn's first dinner party where he talks to Marcus Belby played by Robert Knox.  You probably remember he was the young man that was stabbed to death trying to protect his brother.  That's what made me tear up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another fantastic line that they missed. _I'm not afraid, Harry. I'm with you._ That absolutely should have been kept in.

Anybody figured out the purpose of the waitress scene, yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's an article somebody just sent me. I think it sums up my feelings of disappointment in the movie:

http://io9.com/5316434/harry-potter-and-the-half+hearted-ending


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

That really is spot on, luv.

I saw it again last night and liked it much better but still, it is a disappointment in many ways. I don't expect it to match the book perfectly but to cut out some of the most brilliant, moving lines and major elements of the overall story does leave me more than a bit disappointed. I will still see it a few more times and buy the DVD. I am thrilled to see it on the big screen, disappointment and all. Someone on my HP board summed it up well.

_It's kind of like going to a dear friend's wedding and the band was cheesy, the chicken was overcooked, the champagne was flat, the bridesmaids had a bunch of drama going on and the best man's speech left out all your friend's best qualities. But you still had a great time! That's how I feel about these films. _


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to disagree with you both. Yes, there were things missing, and they were scenes or lines that made the book great. But I feel like they caught the "essence" of the story and the characters.

The overall look of the movie was stunning, and the actors were dead on. It is a shame that there was so much going on that very few of the actors had a lot screen time.



ravenclawprefect said:


> _It's kind of like going to a dear friend's wedding and the band was cheesy, the chicken was overcooked, the champagne was flat, the bridesmaids had a bunch of drama going on and the best man's speech left out all your friend's best qualities. But you still had a great time! That's how I feel about these films. _


Isn't that the way all weddings are?


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Bought our tickets at lunch to see it tomorrow afternoon after daughter's birthday party.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The movie is actually here - saying that - it is in Spanish since it is for children  , so think I'll pass for now.  I saw the first 2 and felt they left out so much that I have not seen any of the others, would rather read the book again.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw the movie this morning (first showing of the day - the theater wasn't packed: yay!), and liked it. I enjoyed it more than the Order of the Phoenix, I think. We'll have to add it to our collection when it comes out on Blu-Ray...


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anybody figured out the purpose of the waitress scene, yet?


For humor, to show that Harry's not a kid anymore, because nothing significant happens at the Dursleys' in this book so they decided to leave them out and start the movie another way...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Britt said:


> For humor, to show that Harry's not a kid anymore, because nothing significant happens at the Dursleys' in this book so they decided to leave them out and start the movie another way...


  Yeah, something like that ... or they flipped a coin. 

I see in your sig you're reading my book. I hope you enjoy it. It's not Harry Potter, but I kind of liked it.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I see in your sig you're reading my book. I hope you enjoy it. It's not Harry Potter, but I kind of liked it.


I actually had no idea you wrote it until I saw your sig the other day! I was looking for something new to read and I remembered some people discussing it on here, so I downloaded the sample (while I was in line for the midnight showing of Harry Potter - haha), loved it, and bought the book. I'm enjoying it so far!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Britt said:


> I actually had no idea you wrote it until I saw your sig the other day! I was looking for something new to read and I remembered some people discussing it on here, so I downloaded the sample (while I was in line for the midnight showing of Harry Potter - haha), loved it, and bought the book. I'm enjoying it so far!


Now that's a compliment. I'm only a slightly obsessed Potter fan. My K is named Gertie Keddle Kindle (the witch who first described Quidditch), My desktop is Fred, my laptop is George, and my netbook is Ginevra Molly Weasley (Ginny to all who know and love her).


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw the movie this morning. I couldn't believe the time had passed so quickly. Was not expecting the ending, i wanted more. I guess I need to go back and re read the books.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw this tonight and a few things confused me. I should probably see the movie again and/or read the book. I love these movies but I left feeling not content. Maybe I just didnt "get it" all and will understand better with a little more knowledge


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I saw this tonight and a few things confused me. I should probably see the movie again and/or read the book. I love these movies but I left feeling not content. Maybe I just didnt "get it" all and will understand better with a little more knowledge


You've never read the book? Yes, that would leave you very confused. Have you read the previous books?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You've never read the book? Yes, that would leave you very confused. Have you read the previous books?


Just the 1st book and I've seen all the movies but the more the series went on I have found it alot harder to understand without reading the books.

We own all of the books (DTB of course) and my sisters have read them but I never did. Now I think I should go back read the entire series then rent and watch all the prior movies and go see the newest movie agian. At that point if I am still confused there is no hope for me 

I should have did this before the newest movie came out but I didn't realize I would leave and feel so lost/confused from the movie. Although it was good I just wish I would have understood better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Just the 1st book and I've seen all the movies but the more the series went on I have found it alot harder to understand without reading the books.


So much is left out of the movies or merely alluded to. My daughter had never read the books (I've gotten her to read the first three now), and then she wants me to explain things from the movies.



> We own all of the books (DTB of course) and my sisters have read them but I never did. Now I think I should go back read the entire series then rent and watch all the prior movies and go see the newest movie agian. At that point if I am still confused there is no hope for me


I had to do that with LotR. I saw the first movie, but had never read the books. I had no idea what was going on, even though PJ did a marvelous job of adapting them. I bought and read all the books and then watched the first movie again. What a difference it made. They are now among my favorite movies. Once in a while (usually when TNT has it), I'll pull out the DVD's and watch all three. Looking forward to The Hobbit.



> I should have did this before the newest movie came out but I didn't realize I would leave and feel so lost/confused from the movie. Although it was good I just wish I would have understood better.


I never reread the books before seeing the movie because I know I'll be disappointed. You should read them all now because the next movie won't come out until 11/10.

Let us know what you think as you read them.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

My daughters and I went to see this movie on July 15. We couldn't wait another minute to see it!

I loved it. Looooooved it! I thought it was so much better than Order of the Phoenix. Maybe it's because it's been some time since I read the book, but I only really noticed 3 things left out:


Spoiler



Harry seeing Ravenclaw's diadem in the Room of Requirement, Dumbledore's funeral, and the big battle between the DA and the OOTP vs. the Deatheaters.

I was so excited for that battle, and then it never happened! But Alan Rickman and Tom Felton put in such amazing and emotional performances, I was absolutely riveted and weepy caught up in it all, I didn't realize the scene was missing until it was over. Yeah, I missed the battle, but maybe the raw emotion would have been lost in the dazzling fireworks of the fight.

I'm okay with no funeral, because I think I'd have been a blubbering mess at the theater. I was fairly concerned that I'd be sobbing my eyes out. (While watching "The Green Mile" at home, my DH had to send me out of the room, rewind, and watch again, because he couldn't hear it over my crying.







)

Harry seeing the diadem was pretty important, but maybe they figure people who haven't read the books would never remember such a thing when so much time goes by between movies. I imagine they'll have to script the discovery some other way. Or maybe they'll do something else entirely, horcrux-wise.

I really enjoyed Harry under the Felix Felicis (sp? I really need to dig out a book to check my spelling!) potion, and also Ron under the love potion. Lavender was just a hoot, as well. Loved Harry getting a little big for his britches, and Hermione smacking him back in line (literally!)



Anyway, I loved it, and can't wait to see it again. Big







from me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved it, too.  

They'll handle the horcruxes some other way.  They never even mentioned that the ring was a horcrux, that I can recall.  

I didn't blubber too loudly.  I had my shawl stuffed in my mouth.    But there was a lot of choking, throat clearing and sniffling going on in the theater.  

I have to make some time to see it again next week.  I'm guessing that the DVD will be out in time for Christmas.

I read where David Yates said the split for the next movie will probably be when the snatchers grab Harry, Ron and Hermione.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> So much is left out of the movies or merely alluded to. My daughter had never read the books (I've gotten her to read the first three now), and then she wants me to explain things from the movies.
> 
> I had to do that with LotR. I saw the first movie, but had never read the books. I had no idea what was going on, even though PJ did a marvelous job of adapting them. I bought and read all the books and then watched the first movie again. What a difference it made. They are now among my favorite movies. Once in a while (usually when TNT has it), I'll pull out the DVD's and watch all three. Looking forward to The Hobbit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, I guess now is the perfect time to read all the books and get caught up. I don't know why I hadn't read these books entire series earlier. But its never too late. Also LoTR I've yet to read any of those books or see any of those movies. I didn't think they were my thing before when the 1st movie came out, but now I am interested. I might get caught up on those also. They seem pretty popular


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

With the movies so spread out and so many people talking about how the kids will grow up before the movies are ready...  

Professor McGonagall seems to have aged a bit.  Most of the kids looked good, except for Draco.  That 17 year old character looked like he was 35 with wrinkles.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

kim said:


> Professor McGonagall seems to have aged a bit.


Dame Maggie Smith was undergoing radiation for breast cancer during the time of filming.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> With the movies so spread out and so many people talking about how the kids will grow up before the movies are ready...
> 
> Professor McGonagall seems to have aged a bit. Most of the kids looked good, except for Draco. That 17 year old character looked like he was 35 with wrinkles.


Yes. . . .but think what those characters have been through. . .and isn't HBP the one where Draco begins to really get in with the deeply dark side of things. . . .not unexpected that it would age him. . . . .I can probably overlook such things.

OTOH, I'm not sure I'll go see the movie or not. . . .perhaps I'll get dragged along with friends sometime. . . .or else watch it when the DVD comes out. . . . .(Have I mentioned I'm not much of a movie person?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . .but think what those characters have been through. . .and isn't HBP the one where Draco begins to really get in with the deeply dark side of things. . . .not unexpected that it would age him. . . . .I can probably overlook such things.


Yes, he was under a tremendous strain. If he didn't succeed, Voldy-poo was going to kill him and his parents.



> OTOH, I'm not sure I'll go see the movie or not. . . .perhaps I'll get dragged along with friends sometime. . . .or else watch it when the DVD comes out. . . . .(Have I mentioned I'm not much of a movie person?)


Potter is one of the few movies I will actually go to a theater to see.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Dame Maggie Smith was undergoing radiation for breast cancer during the time of filming.


Wow I didn't know that. In that case, she was lookin darn good!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

well I just got done re-reading the book - and dang I love my Kindle more and more - it is a big book - I couldn't read and eat a sandwich at the same time - and my arm HURT holding the book .... she has to put it on ebook form - Now I want to re-read the last book but I don't want to hold the blasted book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rho said:


> well I just got done re-reading the book - and dang I love my Kindle more and more - it is a big book - I couldn't read and eat a sandwich at the same time - and my arm HURT holding the book .... she has to put it on ebook form - Now I want to re-read the last book but I don't want to hold the blasted book.


I know how you feel. I'm reading HBP again, too. And I want to read DH again way before the movie comes out. At least I can read the paperbacks. Which reminds me, I've got to stop in at WalMart and buy the DH PB. Can't believe I missed the release date. Just shows you how I've stopped thinking of DTB's as _real _books.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

We went on Friday night to see the movie.  I enjoyed it, but was ultimately disappointed.  It doesn't bother me that they cut out parts of the books when filming them, they have to. I think they could have cut down a little on the teenage angst, and added a little more substance in other areas.  Most of the people I know liked it, but felt that something was missing.

I have missed Richard Harris as Dumbledore since the second movie, but I do think that Michael Gambon did a wonderful job this time.

Time to go back and start rereading the books again, as I haven't read them since 2007 when the final book came out.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I went to see the movie yesterday. I started re-reading the books last week, and I am nowhere near book 6 yet. I thought that Snape and Malfoy were really good in this one and Bellatrix gives me the creeps.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughters dressed up for the movie when it first came out.  And they made wands from sticks they found in the back yard!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> My daughters dressed up for the movie when it first came out. And they made wands from sticks they found in the back yard!


I would have dressed up for the midnight release, but I went to the first show the next day. I figured nobody would dress up, but I was wrong. I could have worn my robe and Dumbledore's hat. I need to put a wand pocket in my robe and resew my Hogwarts patch.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I would have dressed up for the midnight release, but I went to the first show the next day. I figured nobody would dress up, but I was wrong. I could have worn my robe and Dumbledore's hat. I need to put a wand pocket in my robe and resew my Hogwarts patch.


I love a true hardcore fan!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cool for Harry Potter fans.

I've never read the books or seen the movies.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I've never read the books or seen the movies.


I really want to read these books I seriously wish they were on kindle. I want to go in order and understand alot more about them.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I really want to read these books I seriously wish they were on kindle. I want to go in order and understand alot more about them.


Yeah it doesn't sound like they will be on Kindle any time soon.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Arghhhhh


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I really want to read these books I seriously wish they were on kindle. I want to go in order and understand alot more about them.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


HAHA! No I think i sometimes just like to complain to the sound of my own voice. I am diving in head first now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> HAHA! No I think i sometimes just like to complain to the sound of my own voice. I am diving in head first now!


Happy Dance


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Happy Dance


I might have some questions along the way, so you guys might need to help me along.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I might have some questions along the way, so you guys might need to help me along.


More than happy to answer questions or discuss any time.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ok thanks Gertie!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie turning down an opportunity to discuss Harry is like Leslie turning down an opportunity to discuss Hugh


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie turning down an opportunity to discuss Harry is like Leslie turning down an opportunity to discuss Hugh


Have I been that obvious? <insertinnocentwideeyedlookhere>


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Have I been that obvious? <insertinnocentwideeyedlookhere>


you're actually very subtle about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> you're actually very subtle about it.


I haven't actually inserted a Potter reference in the Outlander discussions in several weeks, now. Is it possible I'm learning restraint? Nah!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I haven't actually inserted a Potter reference in the Outlander discussions in several weeks, now. Is it possible I'm learning restraint? Nah!!!


But you've managed to get an Outlander reference into a Harry Potter discussion. 

No restraint possible for you I'm afraid.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> But you've managed to get an Outlander reference into a Harry Potter discussion.
> 
> No restraint possible for you I'm afraid.


Busted.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK Friends....I just took my 12 year old son to see Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  It was my second viewing.  I really disliked it the first time but, oddly enough, I thoroughly enjoyed watching it tonight!  I noticed more and caught more references this viewing.  Very entertaining! 

I redact my previous statements about HPatHBP movie!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the trick to the HP movies is to remember that they are movies based of the books, not adaptations of the books which is a bit different.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> I think the trick to the HP movies is to remember that they are movies based of the books, not adaptations of the books which is a bit different.


Will you explain a bit more.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We cannot expect the HP films to have all that are in the books.  There is just no comparison.  I will go on Sunday and judge the film on its own merits and not as compared to the book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Putting it another way, if we go to the film and expect it to have all that is in the book or all that we had in our imaginations while reading the book, we will be disappointed.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Putting it another way, if we go to the film and expect it to have all that is in the book or all that we had in our imaginations while reading the book, we will be disappointed.


This makes perfect sense, that is probably why alot of movies fall short. Our imaginations hold so much and the movie can only portray a portion of that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> I think the trick to the HP movies is to remember that they are movies based of the books, not adaptations of the books which is a bit different.


Well put. I think of the movies as something separate from the books. I won't even re-read the book until after I've seen the movie.

I think it's interesting how they adapt certain things to fit the movie. In GoF, e.g., the Beauxbaton witches represented the Veela.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Putting it another way, if we go to the film and expect it to have all that is in the book or all that we had in our imaginations while reading the book, we will be disappointed.


This is what I mean. You have to go knowing that it has the same plot idea, but view it as a movie not as a book made into a movie


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Just saw the movie.  It was okay, but lacked build-up and much plot, really.  It was more a character movie than anything else.  If I hadn't read the book or seen the other movies, I would have said, "Where the heck is this going?"  And there was almost nothing in the movie to do with the title.  The revelation of the HBP was a throwaway.  Oh well.  At least they're splitting the last book into two movies so it'll get it's due.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

harfner said:


> Just saw the movie. It was okay, but lacked build-up and much plot, really. It was more a character movie than anything else. If I hadn't read the book or seen the other movies, I would have said, "Where the heck is this going?" And there was almost nothing in the movie to do with the title. The revelation of the HBP was a throwaway. Oh well. At least they're splitting the last book into two movies so it'll get it's due.


It was pretty much a throwaway in the book, too.

"You dare use my own spells against me, Potter? It was I who invented them -- I, the Half-Blood Prince! And, you'd turn my inventions on me, like your filthy father, would you? I don't think so ... no!"

Later in the book, of course, Hermione tells Harry about Snape's mother, Eileen Prince. That part was left out.

I wouldn't have minded that scene being a minute longer. "Don't call me coward." "Blocked again and again and again until you learn to keep your mouth shut and your mind closed, Potter!" The second line was an important clue for those of us who were in the "Snape is on the side of the Order" camp.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw it on an Imax screen Sunday evening and loved it.  It's been almost two years since I read the books.  Naturally much was left out, but I enjoyed this a lot.  I laughed a lot, especially whenever Luna or Ron were on.

Glad I saw it in Imax, but if I go again, I'll see it on a regular theater screen.  Great to see everything so large and the beginning in 3-D, but sometimes it felt too close and I was sitting as far into the back of my seat as I could.  I'd like to re-read the book before I go again.

I really like the music.  I already have the soundtrack CD/mp3s, but I heard music there that I hadn't heard before.  

The cast has developed so wonderfully.  Perhaps this was more about character development and I liked that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I saw it on an Imax screen Sunday evening and loved it.


My first and only IMAX experience was Goblet of Fire. WOW!!! Not 3D, but still WOW. The detail, the sound, I was in awe, especially since I had just seen it the day before in a regular theater. I could really see the difference; things I had missed in certain scenes. We were all the way in the top row. Great seats.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I couldn't remember whether or not Book 6 had any snakes in it, but thank goodness the film didn't.  I say this particularly in light of having seen it in Imax.  I will have to cover my eyes a lot when I see the two films that are based on book 7.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I couldn't remember whether or not Book 6 had any snakes in it, but thank goodness the film didn't. I say this particularly in light of having seen it in Imax. I will have to cover my eyes a lot when I see the two films that are based on book 7.


I'm just about finished reading HBP, and there have been no snakes. Nagini was mentioned, but that's all.

I saw GoF in IMAX, which as you know, started with Nagini. Believe me, I hate snakes with a pink and purple passion that knows no bounds, but I was able to watch it.

Whats going to be hard in DH-2 is watching Nagini in the bubble, and then Voldy ... he ... he ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just finished reading HBP this morning.  What I noticed this morning, and correct me if I am wrong, is, in the movie, they left out Harry saying he wasn't going back to Hogwarts and Ron and Hermione insisting on going with him to the Dursleys and beyond.  I guess the non-readers will be completely surprised by this when they see DH-1.  

Poor non-readers.  They miss out on so much.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just finished reading HBP this morning. What I noticed this morning, and correct me if I am wrong, is, in the movie, they left out Harry saying he wasn't going back to Hogwarts and Ron and Hermione insisting on going with him to the Dursleys and beyond. I guess the non-readers will be completely surprised by this when they see DH-1.
> 
> Poor non-readers. They miss out on so much.


I'm not sure, but I think that he did say that he wasn't going back to Hogwarts when they were all sitting in the tower at the end of the movie and Hermione said that he would need them and wouldn't be on his own.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just finished reading HBP this morning. What I noticed this morning, and correct me if I am wrong, is, in the movie, they left out Harry saying he wasn't going back to Hogwarts and Ron and Hermione insisting on going with him to the Dursleys and beyond. I guess the non-readers will be completely surprised by this when they see DH-1.
> 
> Poor non-readers. They miss out on so much.


Having seen the movie twice now, I am positive that Harry says this in the tower at the very end of the movie when talking to Hermoine. He says that he is not coming back next year then says how he has to go finish what Dumbledore started. Hermoine then lovingly tells him that he has learned nothing. That he won't have to do it alone....then the camera pans out and Harry comments that he never noticed how beautiful it is here....then credits....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I heard him say in the tower scene at the end that he had to do Dumbledore's work, wouldn't be back and then Hermione tells him that he can't do it alone and that he needs them (Hermione and Ron).


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I remember that part being in the movie also.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  Now I remember.  I really have to get back to see it again.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Slacker


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Slacker


<hangingmyheadinshame>


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone here gone to see Half Blood Prince twice yet?


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I've seen it three times now. I have three pre-teens so I've escorted various combinations of kids and their friends. Not a hardship for me!

Personally, I think this is the weakest book in the series and I think the movie actually improved on the book. Jim Broadbent is one of my favorite actors and he was perfect as Slughorn. I loved Tom Felton and thought he did a superb job. Dan's comedic moments were perfect, especially under the influence of felix felices.

Favorite line _not _in the book: "This isn't so bad, Belby has to pass out towels in the loo." (Neville)

Favorite moment _not _in the book: McGlaggan (sp?) vomiting on Snape's shoes. "You just bought yourself a month of detention." Snape's deadly serious face just cracks me up. Not the way I would react if someone just barfed on me.

What you notice when you see the movie multiple times: The room of requirement is like a storehouse of props from earlier movies. Look for several life-sized chess pieces, the harp that soothed Fluffy, etc. We were all looking hard for the diadem, but it wasn't there.

All of the movies have adapted the story line of the books and I'm a little surprised that some purists are so up in arms about this movie. I thought this screenplay was quite a bit better than Order of the Phoenix, my least favorite of the movies.

I want to see this one on Imax if I can. Especially for the Quidditch. Pretty exciting on a regular screen.

If someone has time, can you explain why these books aren't on the Kindle yet? I'm a newbie. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

threeundertwo said:


> I loved Tom Felton and thought he did a superb job. Dan's comedic moments were perfect, especially under the influence of felix felices.


Agreed.



> Favorite moment _not _in the book: McGlaggan (sp?) vomiting on Snape's shoes. "You just bought yourself a month of detention." Snape's deadly serious face just cracks me up. Not the way I would react if someone just barfed on me.


Any Rickman moment is great, but that one was priceless.



> What you notice when you see the movie multiple times: The room of requirement is like a storehouse of props from earlier movies. Look for several life-sized chess pieces, the harp that soothed Fluffy, etc. We were all looking hard for the diadem, but it wasn't there.


I'll have to watch for that. I fully intend to see it a second time, but taking my boy to see the new 3D Ice Age emptied my wallet.



> All of the movies have adapted the story line of the books and I'm a little surprised that some purists are so up in arms about this movie. I thought this screenplay was quite a bit better than Order of the Phoenix, my least favorite of the movies.


It was also my least favorite book. Isn't that the one screenplay that Steve Koves didn't write? I like his adaptations. My only complaint is that he gives all Ron's best lines to Hermione because he just loves her. I do to, but I love Ron more.



> If someone has time, can you explain why these books aren't on the Kindle yet? I'm a newbie. Thanks.


Because JKR won't allow it. She's given several excuses. She's afraid the books will be pirated. Hasn't anyone told her they're all over the Internet now and if she allows the e-books she'll have more control? She wants children to the have experience of holding a paper book in their hands. Hasn't anyone told her that most parents can't afford a $300 reader for kids who will lose it, break it, or otherwise abuse it?

Any HP thread on this board or any other board has one of these discussions. We're all disgusted with JKR's intransigence on this issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Any HP thread on this board or any other board has one of these discussions. We're all disgusted with JKR's intransigence on this issue.


Well, I wouldn't say I'm 'disgusted'. But I do think she's misguided. I'm not normally a 'buy it again for Kindle' type of person, but I would quite likely buy the HP series for my Kindle if it were available.

But, whatever!  I expect she'll eventually come around; it's just a matter of when. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I wouldn't say I'm 'disgusted'. But I do think she's misguided. I'm not normally a 'buy it again for Kindle' type of person, but I would quite likely buy the HP series for my Kindle if it were available.
> 
> But, whatever!  I expect she'll eventually come around; it's just a matter of when. . . . .


My apologies, Ann. I shouldn't have spoken for everyone.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

threeundertwo said:


> I've seen it three times now. I have three pre-teens so I've escorted various combinations of kids and their friends. Not a hardship for me!
> 
> Personally, I think this is the weakest book in the series . Dan's comedic moments were perfect, especially under the influence of felix felices.
> 
> ...


You brought out everything I could have said! (and have) HBP is my least favorite of the series but after seeing it three times on the big screen, I am beginning to feel it is one of the better movies.

Why won't JKR put them in e-format? Depends on when you ask her. I have heard various excuses but I think she is looking at it from a money issue. She is worried that people who have the DTB versions won't buy the e-version and that it will be pirated. Someone should point out to her that e-versions already exist so that point it moot. Also, people like me already own numerous versions of the books (hardback, paperbacks, UK version, kid version, adult version, collector version) so it is not a stretch for me to get yet another version of them. I hope eventually she will come around.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Why won't JKR put them in e-format? Depends on when you ask her. I have heard various excuses but I think she is looking at it from a money issue. She is worried that people who have the DTB versions won't buy the e-version and that it will be pirated. Someone should point out to her that e-versions already exist so that point it moot.


Exactly. All she's doing is ensuring that she never gets paid for *any* downloads of her books. They're already pirated and being downloaded - just not by the folks who'll only download an authorized version and gladly pay for it. I wonder if her publisher or any of her other advisers have explained this to her? If she doesn't want our money, fine (she sure doesn't need it at this point) - but I really don't understand the backa$$ward way some authors think about this subject.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you for the responses.  Other than clicking the button on Amazon, is there any way to make our wishes known to Scholastic?  

I wouldn't download a pirated copy, but I would buy a kindle copy, even though we own multiple copies in hardback and paperback of all the books.  I can never get them away from my kids long enough to read them myself.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After watching the movie Mamma Mia, I'll never be able to look at Molly Weasley the same way again. 

I don't watch a lot of movies, so I don't think I've never seen anything else she had been in until now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> After watching the movie Mamma Mia, I'll never be able to look at Molly Weasley the same way again.
> 
> I don't watch a lot of movies, so I don't think I've never seen anything else she had been in until now.


I didn't know Julie Walters was in Mamma Mia. I've been wanting to see it, but maybe I shouldn't.

She was in Driving Lessons with Rupert Grint. She was so good, and so was Laura Linney. I liked Rupert, too, but he's always been my favorite.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a good thing. She is a riot in Mamma Mia. I didn't know she was in it either. Julie Waters singing Take a Chance on Me is worth the cost of the movie. 

I will warn you though, seeing Pierce Brosnan in a body suit and platform boots may have scarred me for life. It's up there with the Sean Connery Zardof picture


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather,

everything you said is completely true.  I would add that hearing Pierce Brosnan sing (and I love Pierce Brosnan) scarred me for life, and THEN I saw him in the body suit and platform shoes.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wasn't going to scare her off by mentioning his singing. I figured the body suit was enough. I've been a fan of his since Remington Steele. (and seeing Bootstrap Bill Turner in a body suit is almost as bad) 

I wish Chiquitita made it into the soundtrack. That's another good one that Julie Waters sings.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> After watching the movie Mamma Mia, I'll never be able to look at Molly Weasley the same way again.
> 
> I don't watch a lot of movies, so I don't think I've never seen anything else she had been in until now.


Wow! I didn't even make that connection. She looks so different.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> Wow! I didn't even make that connection. She looks so different.


Its become a thing in our house to figure out what movies we've seen the actors in before. I gerally suck at it. I though the guy who played Legolas in LOTR was hot. Then I thought the guy who played Will Turner in Pirates was hot. Felt pretty dumb to discover it was same guy. But at least he's hot either way


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Its become a thing in our house to figure out what movies we've seen the actors in before. I gerally suck at it. I though the guy who played Legolas in LOTR was hot. Then I thought the guy who played Will Turner in Pirates was hot. Felt pretty dumb to discover it was same guy. But at least he's hot either way


Except when he was wearing his hair in a Mohawk. Eeeuuuwwww.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Its become a thing in our house to figure out what movies we've seen the actors in before. I gerally suck at it. I though the guy who played Legolas in LOTR was hot. Then I thought the guy who played Will Turner in Pirates was hot. Felt pretty dumb to discover it was same guy. But at least he's hot either way


Hee, hee. I loved Legolas, but Orlando Bloom without the blonde hair and pointy ears is just kind of "meh" for me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

marianner said:


> Hee, hee. I loved Legolas, but Orlando Bloom without the blonde hair and pointy ears is just kind of "meh" for me.


Agreed - It really was the ears and the long hair.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, we finally got to see the latest Harry Potter movie two nights ago. Better late than never, and speaking of late, the only evening showing available started at 10:35 p.m., so I wound up yawning my way through the last hour, which might explain why I didn't find it nearly as exciting as the previous movies. There wasn't the suspense or action of the first five movies, though given that the plot of this installment was essentially a fact finding mission mixed with a lot of back story about Tom Riddle, I suppose that explains some of it.

I've enjoyed all of the books, although whenever I read the longer books, the editor in me mentally crosses out all of those adverbs. Sheesh! I wish they'd edited the books a little more, or did they not do it at all after the first one?


----------

